
If You Think Electric Cars Will Save the Planet, Think Again - fulafel
https://fortune.com/2017/11/15/electric-cars-climate-change-iea/
======
Gibbon1
> Today, around 2 million of a total 1 billion vehicles on the planet run on
> electric or hybrid engines. The IEA expects that number to rise to 50
> million by 2025, and to 280 million by 2040, as countries everywhere
> encourage their drivers to make the change to e-mobility. That may sound
> like a lot, but the problem is that that number of cars on the road will
> have doubled by then to 2 billion. According to Laura Cozzi, the head of the
> IEA’s energy demand directorate,

The problem with that is governments aren't going to allow another billion
gasoline powered cars to be manufactured. Not with global warming and peak
oil.

------
fulafel
Reader mode shows gets around paywall for me.

